# "South Eastish" AGM Cruise SATURDAY PLEASE!!!



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The borders are all a bit blurred, so maybe I should call this the "anyone who might be going up the A1 at all on the way to Burghley" cruise - so this could mean anyone coming from the M25 and driving past South Mimms, or anyone coming past Hatfield, Welwyn, Stevenage, Biggleswade, Sandy, St Neots, Huntingdon, or come to think of it Peterborough!

I also guess there may be the opportunity to join up with other cruises coming from the south east or south west... let me know if you're organising a cruise from elsewhere that will be coming up the A1 - could get big if we start combining forces! Â ;D

So, if you fall into any of the above categories, let me know. Once we've got an idea of who might be joinging where, I can start to put a plan together for places to stop and get more cars onboard...!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Clive, I'am at Henlow about 5 miles from junction 10, Baldock services is quite big , is this for Saturday or Sunday
Phill


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm at Huntingdon, so I'll be going up the A1 (and I know where the Hotel is - I think!)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

The junction where the A1 meets the A14 (from M6 direction) could be a really good place for the southern & western cruises to meet up to all cruise upto Peterborough.


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

And what was wrong with this thread then ..

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1055158767

:'(


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Baker, nothing wrong with your thread at all... the two threads have a nice synergy I thought 

It's just that some of us live lower down the A1 than J14 and won't be coming up the M11... If you decide to take your cruise up the A1 instead of the M11 then we can join you lower down, if not we can all meet up higher up as HuTTers suggests - does anyone know if there is anywhere to actually stop there? 

Also agree with Phil - Baldock services would be a great place for us "lower A1" people to meet.

Clive


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Andrew

When you get passed the Cambridge Services (5 or 6 miles), instead of heading straight up the A14 onto the A1 a slight detour (1 mile or so) off the A14 at Huntingdon will take you to the A1/A14 services I was referring to. There is a McD's, BP, Brewer's Fayre, etc. there with plenty of space for parking for many TT's. I was assuming that the Western contingent would be coming M6/A14/A1 which also meets up at this very point. As there's plenty of facilties there it may also provide a welcome break ;D

It gets a bit confusing around Huntingdon, because the A14 actually goes North & West at that point, so I can check the junction number out if you like?



> 112.1 1.8 A14 Junction 28 and Cambridge Services
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------ --------
> 
> ...


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Sounds good to me


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Clive,

I assume this is a Saturday drive up, in which case I can't make it - we're up for a Sunday morning cruise though - we're at M25 J28.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Despite it being less than an hour away from us, we're staying over Saturday night, so personally I'll only be available for a Saturday cruise...

Clive


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

HI Moley, I'am going up Sunday morning i'll meet up
with you on the A1 anywhere noth of Baldock J10,
Just let me know ?
Cheers m8
Phill .


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll be doing both Saturday & Sunday from Huntingdon. Sunday will be early (very early I fear!) because I'll be going to help set things up for the day.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> HI Moley, I'am going up Sunday morning i'll meet up
> with you on the A1 anywhere noth of Baldock J10,
> Just let me know ?
> Cheers m8
> Phill .


Hi Phill,

Sounds good to me. Probably best to make detailed arrangements closer to the time - there may be more people we can join up with.

huTTers, exactly how early is early?

Moley


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Clive

I will be driving up on Sunday morning from Luton (que Lorainne Chase)

so can hopefully meet up on the A1 somewhere.

was


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Was,

I'm not driving up on Sunday as I'll already be there from Saturday! However, I'm sure there will be a few who are...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Have I got deja vue or is this thread very similar to another one I've posted on?

I'm going up on Saturday if anyone wants to hook up.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Clive - no problemo, hopefully catch you around at the event.

Moley - any plans or ideas for a meeting point on Sunday AM ??? I will be heading up from Luton so will be on the A1......

cheers


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley - any plans or ideas for a meeting point on Sunday AM ??? Â I will be heading up from Luton so will be on the A1......


There's a bit of confusion at the moment due to the 3 similar threads - this includes the "Kneesworth Crew" (the regulars at the Herts/Cambs/Suffolk/Essex monthly meet) and the deep South ;D people (A3 and surrounds).

For the Sunday, I think the suggestion by Phill (EKZ225) for a meet at the Brampton services at the junction with the A1 and A14 may be the most common for all to get to (A1ers and M11/A14ers). True, it is quite a way North, but there's still a little way to Burghley.

Time? Well maybe 09:00 - it can't be more than an hour to Burghley.

Any other suggestions welcome.

Moley


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi ya Moley hows you and Bunny doing ?
Just posted on the Kneesworth thread but 09:00am
good for me .
Cheers m8
Phill


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Hi ya Moley hows you and Bunny doing ?
> Just posted on the Kneesworth thread but 09:00am
> good for me .
> Cheers m8
> Phill


Hi Phill - we're both well - thanks. Hope you're in fine fettle.

Yep, saw the Kneesworth post - you should come along and be one of the "Crew" as we're now called ;D

Haven't heard from any of the other A3/A1ers yet. But it's a start 8)

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay, there's a definite meet at the Brampton Services on the A1/A14 junction at 09:00 on the Sunday - all welcome to join - especially any Southern Crew ;D.

Moley


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Does anybody know roughly how many TT's will be at the Brampton 9am cruise ???

was.


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi was, I think it's about 10 or so their might be some coming up from the south, but come along .
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Cheers Phill

Count me in as I will definately be coming along ;D

I have visions of spending most of Saturday washin n waxin ........

was


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi was, I think Saturday looks like cleaning day! 
Might see you lower down the A1 ,I'am just North of Hitchin prob leave home around 8:30 and get on A1 at Junc 10,
Cheers
Phill


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Phill

sounds good, I am hoping to leave around 8:15 and will be passing through Hitchen

I will keep a look out :.... what colour is your baby? my TTC's silver

was


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi was, mines black TTC


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Phill

im sure there will be a lot of    on the way up to Burghley !

see you on the A1 ;D

was.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

RIGHT - Given this is my SATURDAY :  cruise post, if you're going on Saturday, post now so I can work out who we've got and we'll agree some meeting points... 

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm going up on Saturday (see earlier in this thread!!)


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Me Too,

M20
M25 Anti-clockwise

10:30?

Andrew


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

i am going on Saturday but have become totally confused by all the different posts so planning on now travelling on my tod.

But if some has something simple and definate then please let me know ;D


----------

